# 10 Mile Creek, update….



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Fellow Paddlers,

Upper 10, Copper to Officers Gulf, good to go. Middle 10, first main rapid clean, check out all the avalanche debris on banks, pretty cool looking, most of the clearing done weeks ago. After that, very seeable river wide strainer, one boat eddy above, mellow area, has boofable right side. Will get it cleared out soon if the river does not do it first. Keep your eye's up, wood is moving around. Lower 10, has been clear, long walk out of Dillon Res, very low. Play feature is in at Kayak park, surfing really well, good eddy service, little chilly. 

Will keep updates…

Keep the Hairy Side Up….

TMCK


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Pic of Strainer....*

Here is a pic of the strainer, still there, for those wanting to raft middle there are two new flake rocks in the first main rapid were the avalanche debris is. They look like raft rippers, not much room to get around.

TMCK

Keep the Hairy Side Up....


----------



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

*middle tenmile creek*

kayaked middle at 1500 cfs tonight! All wood is collecting in good places for now, I did float the last mile to the play park with a 15' spruce log, use caution on the town run as well.

Check with Matti at tenmile creek kayaks in frisco for wood updates and all the latest rescue equipment and full face helmets for big water season is here!

Darrell


----------

